# Birdseye ID help please



## Idle (Sep 8, 2013)

Anybody know what this is?

http://i1237.Rule #2/albums/ff479/idlebog/trash/B9050327-150C-4282-9A41-08F18696C61A-368-0000011D5D90D533_zpsd6762d29.jpg

http://i1237.Rule #2/albums/ff479/idlebog/trash/4178E031-C432-45FC-B900-07D5711FEBC8-368-000001173FEC5C73_zps28631a5f.jpg

http://i1237.Rule #2/albums/ff479/idlebog/trash/93AC6FE0-EDB4-4F83-B64A-371BE2C18E1D-368-000001173884A5CC_zps3ae9710e.jpg

http://i1237.Rule #2/albums/ff479/idlebog/trash/A34F4D58-5ABE-4F66-9FCC-1C0D70658A50-368-000001172B908BB7_zps91d67d84.jpg

http://i1237.Rule #2/albums/ff479/idlebog/trash/198F2421-0F9F-4BA1-9160-E36FD242C7FC-368-00000117217A3985_zps996e011e.jpg

http://i1237.Rule #2/albums/ff479/idlebog/trash/CB15CE89-1549-4BFF-8A34-6FFE6B81045F-368-0000011709F18CBC_zps5931aae1.jpg

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Idle (Sep 13, 2013)

I'll try and take and post a better endgrain pic.


----------

